# How much used bike depreciate? Fuji SL1 Comp



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

Greetings ...

Im a total newbie, just wanted to start into road biking. Last time I rode a bike was like 15-20 years ago. I'm 36 now.

As my understanding, getting a decent bike with decent part is better than cheap walmart bike, so recently I found and bought a used, still in mint condition Fuji SL1, some places online still have their last stock selling new for around $1300ish.

What Im wondering is, how much is a used bike usually priced compared to a new one, 3/4 price, half price? I got the 2010 Red Fuji SL1 comp for $700, is that good deal, fair, bad? The seller asked for $1000, but agreed on $700 without the flat tire kit, saddle bag, computer as advertised.

I tried to ask couple people that I saw riding a road bike when I was doing my morning jogging, they dont really answered my question and told me to better get steel aluminum bike for beginner, not a full carbon. But I was thinking if I will upgrade it anyway in future, I might as well getting a full carbon now, because I see all decent starter road bike already cost around 500-1000 anyway, why not get a full carbon for $700.

I was gonna get a new Kestrel Talon for $1400, but then I saw this ad for Fuji SL1 that I can get for half the price.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------

